# 2 Cycle Engine Repair



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

Just found out that my 1 year old Poulan leaf blower has a fried exhaust cylinder. Kinda pisses me off, but, what can you do.
Repair shop wants $180 to fix, as it is not covered under warranty (says because of poor oil/gas mix). Paid $200 for it new. Blah...
I found the complete piston/cylinder kit from Poulan for $35. 
Has anybody done this sort of repair before? I have not, but am very mechanicly inclined, and have worked on my truck and car in depth. Looks like it would be quite simple.
Any insight appreciated.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

TJ_in_IL said:


> Just found out that my 1 year old Poulan leaf blower has a fried exhaust cylinder. Kinda pisses me off, but, what can you do.
> Repair shop wants $180 to fix, as it is not covered under warranty (says because of poor oil/gas mix). Paid $200 for it new. Blah...
> I found the complete piston/cylinder kit from Poulan for $35.
> Has anybody done this sort of repair before? I have not, but am very mechanicly inclined, and have worked on my truck and car in depth. Looks like it would be quite simple.
> Any insight appreciated.


i have work on many of those 2 cycle and most are not that had to work on . Just keep thing's in order like i belive that is is a pined piston which mean's that the rings don't move around the piston . Their should be a pin in the ring slot. Put the ring's so that the end's are their of course the ring will be the ring toutch's from both ends . Cant go in any other way Should be 2 ring's ? they go to the back of the exhaust port's so that they don't catch the port edges. Also the end cap will go on only one way. It probly has needle beiring's . Use a paste grease to keep them on the rod end and the rod cap . Make sure that the rod cap fit's togother. It is cut so that if you get backward's it won't look right and wont go togother. Other that that not anything to it. Oil the piston with a little oil and some in the ring slot. Those motor part's used to come out of Missouri yrs ago. good luck


----------

